# Sports that leave you cold



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2017)

A bit of a controversial one this so if you are going to take the hump that just don't read it and don't post.

I was watching 5 minutes of Wimbledon last night, the Konta match, and I realised that no matter how hard I try womens tennis just leaves me cold. It just does not interest or excite me at all. Mens tennis is more interesting but I still can not watch it for long.  I like most sports but not this. Horse racing equally does not float my boat.

What popular sports leave you cold?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Test cricket, horse racing, darts, fishing, baseball, and most olympic sports.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2017)

TBH it would be easier to list the ones i liked


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2017)

American football, boxing, horse racing...zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ice Hockey :lol::lol: nah, love going to watch Fife Flyers when the golf season is over.

Seriously tho' cricket in any form and snooker, meh !!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 12, 2017)

From a spectator perspective on TV football nowadays, rugby of both flavours and most golf tournaments. Actually thinking about it other than the Olympics and the Ryder Cup I watch very little sport.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2017)

Cricket
Tennis
Rugby
Are the more mainstream ones that don't interest me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 12, 2017)

Horse racing, sailing, gymnastics, syncronised swimming, snooker, darts, rugby league, gaelic footy,hurling,netball,fishing,marathons, triathlons/ironmans.
 I'm sure there's plenty more that I would just ignore if they came on


----------



## Slab (Jul 12, 2017)

From a TV spectator perspective: 

Equestrian (any horse stuff)
Gymnastics (yes both genders) (can I even suggest there's only two genders )
Hockey (ice & field) 
Squash 
Cricket (esp test)
Wrestling (Real & fake)
Sailing (but not rowing)

I'm sure there's more...


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 12, 2017)

I can watch and enjoy most Sports and I've played Most Sports but the two main ones that I haven't really played and just can't get into are Rugby (both)and Cricket.

I like to watch Sports where I can appreciate individual skill, both Cricket And Rugby Bore the Pants off me. Probably a lack of understanding of what's going on on my part tbh.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll narrow down to ones that are televised and that I could watch :

F1, Darts, Snooker, horse racing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

Rugby. No matter how many times I try I just cannot get into it. It's weird. I love football and other traditional team sports, I love combat sports, combine the two and you've basically got rugby, but it just does nothing for me, I'm just not interested.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Half joke-y/serious answer is football which doesn't involve Liverpool.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

Also, another one, non-major international football. I'll watch the World Cup all day, but an England qualifier or a friendly, no thanks. Dull as dishwater.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Motor racing


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 12, 2017)

Hockey. Even the world's best look like they struggle to play it with any level of skill.

Squash...zzzzzzzz.

Synchronised swimming(drowning).


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 12, 2017)

Often when viewed live it's a totally different thing. 

The first 63 holes of any major golf competition sends me to sleep.

Actually anything but the opening/closing part of any game/race/etc for TV viewing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Half joke-y/serious answer is football which doesn't involve Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

I can't watch Man Utd, never have unless they are playing Everton. All the love for Scholes I don't get as I only saw him in an England shirt and he did nothing there, not the only one as we all know too well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Hockey. Even the world's best look like they struggle to play it with any level of skill.
		
Click to expand...

As a former player of many years I can confirm they have a huge amount of skill, strength and fitness. It is not a televisual sport on the whole though, no matter how hard they have changed the rules to make it so. It is a classic participation sport, I knew that when I played it and I have seen nothing since to change my mind. I totally understand that people who have not played the game find it dull.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			I'll narrow down to ones that are televised and that I could watch :

F1, Darts, Snooker, horse racing.
		
Click to expand...

Are any of these really sports?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2017)

Enjoy watching most sports bar

F1
Boxing
Snooker
Darts 

Will watch pretty much everything else and love watching the Olympics


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2017)

Horse racing - if it wasn't for gambling, it wouldn't be a sport imho.
F1 - I once listened to this all the way down to Southampton away on the radio, as my mate was into it. My god, I was bored.

Like lots of people went through a phase in the mid 80's when Tennis,darts and snooker was interesting, but no longer.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2017)

Test match cricket.

Boxing.

Rugby.

Find all completely boring.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 12, 2017)

I find I have to be supporting someone or some team to make watching the Sport interesting.



How could I forget F1, pretty easily I suppose.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 12, 2017)

Basketball

Team A runs up the court and scores 2 points, Team B runs up the court and scores two points. Repeat ad infinitum with the proviso that 1 in 10 attacks will result in a basket being missed and 1 in 10 will result in 3 points instead of two and sometimes a bloke gets to throw the ball at the basket from several feet away unimpeded.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2017)

nickjdavis said:



			Basketball

Team A runs up the court and scores 2 points, Team B runs up the court and scores two points. Repeat ad infinitum with the proviso that 1 in 10 attacks will result in a basket being missed and 1 in 10 will result in 3 points instead of two and sometimes a bloke gets to throw the ball at the basket from several feet away unimpeded.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, and you forgot that a score line of 110 v 106 is a thrashing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2017)

Football just hate the way its gone and where its going.

Diving,cheating,feigning injury and how soft it has gone.

Bowls,snooker and hockey just bore me.

Love sport in general though and a great commentary helps.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Kabbadi.

Close the thread


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 12, 2017)

Athletics, just a complete borefest.

F1 after they've got round the first corner, yawn.

American sports, all of them.

I'd say snooker but it's not a sport....


----------



## Break90 (Jul 12, 2017)

Most motorsport, but particularly Nascar
Tennis
Test Cricket
Cycling


----------



## User62651 (Jul 12, 2017)

Horse racing is number one turn off, closely followed snooker, darts and Formula 1.

With each passing year my interest in tv sports generally lessens - is that normal?

Can watch some football (EPL and ECL) and golf, bit of American football and a little rugby union........beyond that I struggle to pay attention when sports are on and have a passing interest only in things like Wimbledon or Olympics, interested to know who's won what but don't want to watch it type of thing.

Best thing I saw in recent times was the last Winter Olympics snowboarding and ski cross - great stuff.

That leaves an awful lot of sports that leave me cold, too many to list.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 12, 2017)

Skiing - extremely cold.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2017)

Tennis doesn't do much for me
F1 is mostly dull
Most athletics/Olympics
Darts


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 12, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Horse racing is number one turn off, closely followed snooker, darts and Formula 1.

*With each passing year my interest in tv sports generally lessens - is that normal?*

Can watch some football (EPL and ECL) and golf, bit of American football and a little rugby union........beyond that I struggle to pay attention when sports are on and have a passing interest only in things like Wimbledon or Olympics, interested to know who's won what but don't want to watch it type of thing.

Best thing I saw in recent times was the last Winter Olympics snowboarding and ski cross - great stuff.

That leaves an awful lot of sports that leave me cold, too many to list.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly as you are saturated with it nowadays.  When I was a lad it was relatively rare TV occurrence, now it's on 24 7 so that must lead to boredom with it eventually.  That's probably why I love the Olympics so much in that it is relatively rare that I watch a lot of those sports.  And it is the ultimate prize in those sports. Not so much the latest F1 race from whichever despot nation has paid them the most amount to stage the race there this week.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 12, 2017)

Basketball
Baseball
F1 
Cycling except for the short stuff at the Olympics, the Tour de France is a complete borefest
Motorcycle racing
Athletics
Gymnastics
Anything where you can get points for "artistic merit/interpretation" or "style" with the sole exception of ski jumping
Swimming


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2017)

Not a massive fan of any form of racing. 

Generally enjoy sports where where the main stars are athletes. 

Growing up I probably would have classed golf along lines of darts and snooker. Which are games for me. Ones that require great skill, but not fitness. 

Golf has changed now (generally). 

I enjoy the olympics, but can't say I've ever watched any other athletics. 

Football, tennis and cricket were my staples growing up.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			F1 - I once listened to this all the way down to Southampton away on the radio, as my mate was into it. My god, I was bored.

.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a massive F1 fan but I have to agree with this, definitley not a sport that lends itself to radio!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 12, 2017)

I was taken to a NAZ Car race in the USA once. After half an hour I lost the will to live and had to go to the bar for the rest of the evening.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2017)

F1 for me. Just don't get it at all.  Also no interest whatsoever in rugby league or basketball. Other than that I enjoy most mainstream sports


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			I'm a massive F1 fan but I have to agree with this, definitley not a sport that lends itself to radio!
		
Click to expand...

When I got to Southampton, the match was even worse - might have been the one you beat us by 4 or 5.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 12, 2017)

Tiekwondo 

Judo


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2017)

SatchFan said:



			Skiing - extremely cold.
		
Click to expand...

Topless darts (on ice) - even colder - remember that, what channel was that on?

It was my staple 10 o clock viewing 10 years ago, better than the news.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 12, 2017)

To be honest most sport on TV leaves me cold now with the exception of rugby. Maybe it is because it is on 24/7 now as opposed to being a weekend thing, maybe it is the dearth of decent commentators replaced by dull ex pros and celebrities but sport on TV just does not float my boat like it used to. I follow results and read media coverage but Tigers and England rugby are all that i make an effort to watch


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 13, 2017)

Men's beach volleyball


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 13, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I can watch and enjoy most Sports and *I've played Most Sports* but the two main ones that I haven't really played and just can't get into are Rugby (both)and Cricket.

I like to watch Sports where I can appreciate individual skill, both Cricket And Rugby Bore the Pants off me. Probably a lack of understanding of what's going on on my part tbh.
		
Click to expand...

A fair old claim, given how many sports there actually are 

Now, l take nothing away from someone who can run a marathon, especially someone who can run one quickly. It's a pretty impressive achievement.  But as a spectator sport - nah. Cue image of someone jogging. Repeat for two hours ... zzzzzzz. Same applies to F1 really.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2017)

Boxing has never floated my boat and with the modern penchant for pre-fight "face-offs" - see McGregor/Mayweather's classy performances yesterday &#128533;- it's getting more boring every time...


----------



## Slab (Jul 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Kabbadi.

Close the thread 

Click to expand...

Are you serious! its absolutely breathtaking


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Boxing has never floated my boat and with the modern penchant for pre-fight "face-offs" - see McGregor/Mayweather's classy performances yesterday &#128533;- it's getting more boring every time...
		
Click to expand...

Watched it though didn't ya


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2017)

Scottish football.


----------



## richy (Jul 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

Not a sport


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Watched it though didn't ya

Click to expand...

Only because it was on Sky Sports News, I was halfway through me Shreddies and the remote was on the other side of the room..just find it all pathetic posturing...


----------



## GG26 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As a former player of many years I can confirm they have a huge amount of skill, strength and fitness. It is not a televisual sport on the whole though, no matter how hard they have changed the rules to make it so. It is a classic participation sport, I knew that when I played it and I have seen nothing since to change my mind. I totally understand that people who have not played the game find it dull.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, played hockey for many years, but I find it dull to watch.

I had a Leicester Tigers season ticket for ten years, but I find the sport doesn't excite me now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 13, 2017)

I used to cover 100+ football games a year - now it's been 19 years since I last saw a game of soccer.   I've seen more Super Bowls live than Premier League games.

Now octopush, there's a real sport.


----------



## bernix (Jul 13, 2017)

the TV focus in Austria is on diffent sports than in UK but i am a sports nut and watch most of them. the ones i cannot get into are
boxing, basketball, ski jumping, figure skating, motor racing, horse racing (except show jumping)


----------



## bernix (Jul 13, 2017)

maybe subject to another thread but imo sports where the winner is decided by a panel (ski jumping, figure skating, gymnastics, dressage, diving, etc) are extremely boring and intransperent


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 13, 2017)

Now if they combined ski-jumping with target shooting at the same time ....  or even biathlon where they had to hit real animals instead of targets .....

OK maybe not.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2017)

I remember my mother entering the room years ago when there was a game of Bowls on the telly
saw the overhead camera shot and exclaimed "not Bloody Snooker Again"

We laughed until we stopped


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2017)

bernix said:



			maybe subject to another thread but imo sports where the winner is decided by a panel (ski jumping, figure skating, gymnastics, dressage, diving, etc) are extremely boring and intransperent
		
Click to expand...

You could go as far as to suggest that contests decided by judges are not proper sports...?


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2017)

Anything with horses ................... except jousting.
Snooker.
Rugby.
F1 ............... except at Spa.
Ice Skating.
Marathons.
Discus, hammer & Javelin.
Snooker.


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2017)

Most apart from cricket, football, golf and rugby.

Do like the Olympics.

Horse racing and F1 probably the most boring


----------



## Val (Jul 13, 2017)

Cricket - don't understand it so can't get it
Snooker - boring
Premiership football - over rated
F1 - most predictable sport on earth

And most of all

Rugby league - its not real rugby


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Val said:



			Cricket - don't understand it so can't get it
		
Click to expand...





There ya go, easy!


----------



## Val (Jul 13, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



View attachment 23101


There ya go, easy!

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2017)

Snooker
F1
Badminton
The majority of olympic sports
Flat Racing


----------



## bernix (Jul 15, 2017)

i would not that far to claim these aren't sport but i just don't like to watch them


----------



## Piece (Jul 15, 2017)

Rugby league
Speedway
Anything with horses


----------



## moogie (Jul 15, 2017)

Cricket 
Tennis
Rugby
F1
Watching the England national football side .... zzzz

Premiership football is quickly joining the list,  overhyped,  overpaid,  over rated......teams more scared to lose than win due to the riches,  resulting in very boring games


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2017)

Can't be asked with darts/snooker or any 'artistic sports'....
Never got my head around martial arts...


And, sadly totally fallen out of love with boxing...


----------



## Av-it (Jul 16, 2017)

Boxing,
Cricket - although I go to the test matches at Edgbaston (I think the ale helps there!!!)
Ice skating,
Motorsport,
Tennis

Actually, when I think about it , this could be a very long list!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2017)

Rugby league.

Run 5 yards ......fall down........back heel it 5 yards.....run another 5 yards repeat for 10 minutes then boot the ball up the field.
RL almost makes cricket seem exciting.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch anything if I've had a bet on it. Apart from F1, nothing can make that interesting.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Watch anything if I've had a bet on it. Apart from F1, nothing can make that interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Except crashes and rain!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Watch anything if I've had a bet on it. Apart from F1, nothing can make that interesting.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Except crashes and rain!
		
Click to expand...

And puncturesâ€¦..


----------

